# elkényelmesedhetsz



## tarinoidenkertoja

Sziasztok!
In this sentence:
" ha egy ember van, aki beszéli a nyelvedet,könnyen elkényelmesedhetsz, kevésbé fejlődik a nyelvtudásod"

I can't quite understand that "elkényelmesedhetsz", I get what  "elmesedhetsz" means, but what does "elkény" mean here? Is it some kind of construction?
As for the context, it's about meeting people who speak your language while living abroad and the possibility of it hampering your progress in the language spoken in that country.
Thank you!


----------



## Encolpius

kényelmes (ember) = comfort-loving person, actually a lazy person
kényelmesedik = to become comfort-loving, lazy
elkényelmesedik = the same, but the perfect verb form 
elkényelmesedhetsz = you can get lazy


----------



## Zsanna

Hello tarinoidenkertoja,

You could tell us what "elmesedhetsz" means then because I have never heard of it...! 

Just to give a bit more details: 
_kény_ is the root that gave a lot of words, connected with the idea of decision/will/inclination/desire 

elkényelmesedik (or in 2nd pers. Sing: elkényelmesedsz) - to become/you become *more and more* comfort loving/demanding/dependent

elkényelmesed*het* (or in 2nd pers. Sing.: elkényelmesedhetsz) - one/you* may* become more and more comfort loving/demanding/dependent. 
In Italian: impoltronirsi


----------

